# Swisher Plows



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

Any reports on how well the Swisher plows hold up for commercial use? I've literally beaten my Moose County blade into the ground. I've got one of the blade braces pushed through the back of the plow, so I'm looking at my options.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

i dont know if thay still make them. but i use to have a kimpex ? plow on a honda 300 4x4 . 

that thing had a few short problems but i fixed them quick. then she was a sherman tank of a plow.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

swisher blade's are heav duty made. though I don't care for there mount system at all.

if your gonna fab the blade to the Moose push tube's you'd have a nice set up.
just my thoughts


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

sublime68charge;1195527 said:


> swisher blade's are heav duty made. though I don't care for there mount system at all.
> 
> if your gonna fab the blade to the Moose push tube's you'd have a nice set up.
> just my thoughts


Thanks, that's the kind of feed back I'm looking for. What didn't you like about the swisher tubes?


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

sweetk30;1195340 said:


> i dont know if thay still make them. but i use to have a kimpex ? plow on a honda 300 4x4 .
> 
> that thing had a few short problems but i fixed them quick. then she was a sherman tank of a plow.


I don't think that I've ever seen a kimpex around here.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

swisher has a 1 long main beam that bolts to the rear hitch or your ATV that runs to the front of the ATV and then 2 1/2 leaf spring's that tie into the front A Arms of your quad reason being the weight of the plow/bucket/swisher attachment is not added to the supension of the ATV. to bolt the rear up to the hitch is easy but to line up the pins to the A arm brackets is a pain. took me 20 minutes in the yard on a nice sunny day. 

the swisher does give you great blade lift with a winch as the hinge point of the blade is out front of the ATV but that plow frame hangs down low under the ATV and there is no quick on/off for the frame. 

I had a swisher set up for the bucket as I moved some gravel dirt at my house and I have the swisher blade at home as well I want to fab up to quick attach system to my Honda Foreman. The swisher stuff is heavy duty but I wasn't impressed with the mount system hook up to the quad.

I want be able to have on/off in 10min or less. the swisher frame was fight to put on each time.
changeing between bucket or plow is easy its getting that frame on that was a pain.


----------



## kingquadplowman (Dec 5, 2010)

I have the swisher system on my KQ 700. I agree with sublime about hooking up the mounting system. It is a pain every single year. But once the plow is on, it is just like a tank. 
At least I thought it was until last year. Hit a big ol' pile of ice (well it was snow until the freezing rain made it ice). I went and bent the mount where the plow hooks to. But after a buddy looked at it, and some help of a welder and a grinder, we had her straight again.
I have no other problems with the swisher. I have thought about getting a different set up, for a different mounting system, but overall, I really like the swisher. 
I am confident that it will do any commercial needs that you would want it to do.


----------



## timinnc (Dec 17, 2010)

I have the Swisher blade set up with the "QuickSwitch" system on my ATV. I like it, but this is my first and I really have nothing to compare it to. I've had the mounting bracket ("QuickSwitch" bracket) on and off and I haven't found it to be quite as difficult as others have experienced. I can have the blade and mount "off" and have my ATV in its original state in a matter of minutes. To put everything back on takes me maybe 5 minutes. You actually adjust the mount to conform to your ATV, so if it's a tight fit or difficult to put on, some adjustment would probably fix that easily.

The advantage to this "QuickSwitch" is that it serves as a universal mount of sorts, so if you do want to use any of the other attachments, it's a very easy switch to take the plow off and add something else. Even if you don't want another "attachment", but you'd at least like to easily take the plow off when not in use, then it's really just the pull of a few pins and unhook the winch hook. Also as stated, the load is taken off of the suspension with this set-up.

The downside to the "QuickSwitch" is that it does greatly decrease your ground clearance. It's not really a problem since you're only going to be plowing on relatively level ground anyway. And anything above that (like snow) would conform and go around it. But if you'd be hitting big rocks, stumps, etc., it's something to consider.

I would say that if you're looking to make your ATV a "dedicated" plow unit, then you have many more options available like Cycle Country, etc. If you do want the versatility to take the plow on/off easily, add other attachments, etc., then the Swisher set up should be fine.

*Last thing...there's actually 2 plows that I know of associated with Swisher*. The original, the one on the Swisher website, is the one I have and is very strong heavy gauge steel. There is another, though, advertised through an Ebay store only (for some reason) which is yellow, much less expensive, and appears to be much lighter material. The original is the one which directly mounts to the "QuickSwitch" system and (I believe) the other requires an adapter bracket of some kind to work. Just keep those things in mind if you do decide to go with it.

Tim


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a swisher plow on my polaris 500 and only had one problem with the mount coming lose where bloted together under 4 wheeler .i welded frame together no problems now.i pow commercially with my plow . Any questions email me. Perry
seegers snowplowing
appleton,wi


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

sublime is spot on about swisher, the hook up in theory works but is a pia, and not very user friendly if ya want to take it off quick


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. Is the problem with the Swisher that the mount doesn't hold up, or more that it's just a pain to install and remove the mount? I don't have a problem with doing some fabrication if needed. If you check my pictures, you'll see the cycle country v-plow that I beefed up and adapted to moose push tubes. In theory, I like the idea of the Swisher mount and the lift it delivers compared to the belly mount on the Moose. If it doesn't stand up to the abuse, I don't want it. I should add that this wheeler is 99% plowing, 1% recreation.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

pain to put mount on and off. ITs a heavy built unit through and through it just putting it on is a pain.

its a put on in fall take off in spring unit. I would not want to take off put on any more than that.

also you get great blade lift height with it but still have that long beam hanging low under your quad so your snow bank hopping ability is limited by that long beam.

just my thoughts.
if you've run a moose blade into the ground I don't know if give the same amount of time you'd due the same to the swisher. If I had to rate sturdyness/beefiness from 1-10 I'd go with CC at 7 Moose at 8-9 and then swisher at 9-10 with 10 being best.


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, I think I may be able to lay my hands on a good used county blade, so I might go that route. I got almost ten years out of the old one, so I guess I can't complain too much. I was just feeling out my options. The additional lift of the Swisher would be nice, but I've got my push tube set up nearly bullet proof now. Also, snow bank hopping is a must. I repositioned the belly mount on the Moose to get it closer to the front axle. I was getting hung up too easily in the stock position. It's too bad someone doesn't make a curved blade, like the Hiniker on trucks.


----------



## kingquadplowman (Dec 5, 2010)

When I bent my mount last year, I hit a really hard bank of ice at a much faster speed than I should have been going. That's why mine got bent. But that is really the only problem I have had with mine. It sure is a sturdy system and the blade is great! 

Like sublime said, Its a pain to take off and put on, but I belive it's one of the most strong and sturdy systems out there.


----------

